# gel



## bigpoppie (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone know where I can find test prop in gel form for topical application?


----------



## Sully (Sep 15, 2016)

You can make your own for way cheaper. Pick up some medical grade DMSO and some Test Ace or Test Base. DMSO can be purchased in gel form, as well.


----------



## bigpoppie (Sep 17, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> You can make your own for way cheaper. Pick up some medical grade DMSO and some Test Ace or Test Base. DMSO can be purchased in gel form, as well.



Don't suppose you have a set of instructions lying around...
How about test p. Haven't seen ace


----------



## Sully (Sep 17, 2016)

bigpoppie said:


> Don't suppose you have a set of instructions lying around...
> How about test p. Haven't seen ace



Sorry, not feeling like spoon feeding at the moment. Find the search button, do some reading. It's pretty easy, I'm sure you'll figure it out. 
If you can't find Test Ace, buy Test base. All the raw suppliers have it. The human skin can actually cleave the ester off of Ace, but I'm not sure about Prop. 

This is the only place I buy DMSO from. https://www.jacoblab.com


----------



## big_rich (Sep 17, 2016)

Why would you want a gel.


----------



## Sully (Sep 17, 2016)

I don't see any huge problem with running a transdermal. I use a tiny bit of Test when I'm on cycle, less than 125mg/wk. Getting amounts of Test that small for daily injections is a bit of a pain in the ass. It wouldn't bother me to smear on a little dermal gel everyday instead of trying to inject such a small amount of Test. 

Obviously you wouldn't want to use it to run large amounts of Test for a big cycle, but I can see a use for transdermals in the right cycle.


----------



## thebrick (Sep 17, 2016)

I've used gels and they do work but are not as efficient in the delivery. Its nice to take a break from pinning tho.


----------



## bigpoppie (Sep 17, 2016)

what is test "base"? Is it simply no ester?


----------



## BigBob (Sep 17, 2016)

I think he meant test no ester. Yes. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Sep 17, 2016)

BigBob said:


> I think he meant test no ester. Yes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Correct. Base, no ester, same thing.


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 18, 2016)

I don't care for topicals at all and DMSO irritates my skin no matter how diluted within days.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 18, 2016)

I would buy some if someone had it.
I just don't want to order the powder. I feel better about ordering finished products.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 19, 2016)

rAJJIN said:


> I would buy some if someone had it.
> I just don't want to order the powder. I feel better about ordering finished products.



Have to agree with u here RAJ!


----------



## Sully (Nov 20, 2016)

rAJJIN said:


> I would buy some if someone had it.
> I just don't want to order the powder. I feel better about ordering finished products.



Mind if I ask what the hang-up with ordering raw powder is? I would assume it's the legal implications of it being discovered in international shipping, which makes perfect sense. That's the only thing I can think of that would give someone pause. I just wanna make sure I'm seeing all the angles about it.


----------



## rAJJIN (Nov 20, 2016)

Yes. A number of things.
It usually comes International.
There is often a 100g min.
High shipping fee.
Then I still have to order the stuff to convert it. Pay shipping for it.

Plus I worry about converting it and if that would make me a "manufacture" or something extra then just a guy wanting to use the stuff.

I'd rather buy it ready to go.

Same worries for me on powders for personal use. Otherwise I would make all my own.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 22, 2016)

If u could send the supplies to  a nutrual address like a friend who does mind, the raws to another mutual friend who wouldnt mind as long as he got some for free. u could do it fairly safe. depending on your location! In Aussie...forget about it!

This is what most smart labs due. One thing to one addyy, one to another, one place to operate. If just ordering small amounts. i think u may be okay. Im considering doing this with EQ and primo! my budy brews EQ up by the liter and runs it at very high doages 3-4 times his test(Well over 1g per wk). If i could find a source to send me quality primo and i could master the art of brewing primo and not have to order 100g...i'd run it year round with taking sic months off from time to time!


----------



## Sully (Nov 22, 2016)

rAJJIN said:


> Yes. A number of things.
> It usually comes International.
> There is often a 100g min.
> High shipping fee.
> ...



Gotcha. Makes perfect sense to me.


----------

